# 97002 w/mod 59 when coding 97110 & 97140, DENIED



## slsowash (Jan 23, 2015)

Aloha All!
Our physical therapists code re-evals (97002) with therapeutic exercise (97110) & manual exercises (97140).  We have been putting mod 59 on the re-eval (97002) and then if coding more than 5 units on 97140, per our code checker.  Now we are being denied b/c of this "Modifier 59 is used to identify procedures/services that are not normally reported together but are appropriate under the circumstances.  However, your notes do not support the use of modifier 59, as they do not reflect that the services were performed in distinctly different 15 min intervals (i.e. 97140 from 9:15-9:30 and 97530 from 9:30-9:45).  No payment recommended pending receipt or support documentation."  Can anyone tell me if the new X modifier XE or XU would be more appropriate?  AND do we need to start documenting the exact time of day we do the services?  I've called the insurance companies and no can tell me.
Mahalo!


----------

